# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  صور لمنطقة( الذنيبة) شمال اربد (سهل حوران)

## Ahmad zo3bi

هذه بعض الصور لمسقط رأسي وحنيني لبعض ايام الطفولة 
قد تستغربون عند قرائتكم أو سماعكم لاسمها لكنها منطقة رائعة تقع على الحدود السورية مباشرة حيث هنالك يمر من أرضها سد الوحدة الذي تم انشائه مع سوريا 
هذه المنطقة يطلق عليها بالاضافة لبعض المناطق المجاورة لها اسم منطقة سهل حوران لكن أهلها ما زالوا يطلقون عليها اسم الذنيبة وكذلك مكتوب على باصات النقل العام الموجودة في مجمع عمان الجديد التي توصل اليها اسم الذنيبة 
انا اعشق هذه البلدة ولي زيارة شبه اسبوعية لها على الرغم من معيشتي في مدينة اربد لكن لا يمكن لي ان ابتعد عنها اكثر من شهر...... 
اترككم مع طبيعتها الخلابة 

 
 
 


سوف يتم تعديل الصور 

انتظروني ...

----------


## saousana

[align=center]نيالك يا احمد بتشوف هيك منظر كل اسبوه 
طبيعة تعدت الوصف 
مشكور [/align]

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> [align=center]نيالك يا احمد بتشوف هيك منظر كل اسبوه 
> طبيعة تعدت الوصف 
> مشكور [/align]


مشكورة على ردك الجميل 

لو تشوفوا هاي المنطقة بالليل بتقلب فيها قعدات شي بيعجز اللسان عن وصفه وانا ما قدرت اصور غير هالصور بس اذا صورت كمان صور رح اجيبها مباشرة

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

سبحان الله
الف شكر

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> سبحان الله
> الف شكر



مشكووووووووووووور عمار على ردك المعبر

----------


## diyaomari

شملت والنية اربد

منطقة كثير حلوة 

مشكور احمد

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]مشكور احمد 

على ما يبدو انو احنا من نفس المكان 

اخوك خالد الجنيدي من بلدة سهل حوران

تحياتي لك[/align]

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

رووووعه
عندي اقتراح ....شو رأيك تآآخد كل اعضاء المنتدى رحلة على مسقط رأسك.....
يا كبييير يا شيخ....
يلا شو رأيك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

منطقة رائعه يا احمد 

حلوه كتييييييييييييييير  

يسلمووووووووو 

شو رأيك نوخذ اعضاء المنتدى على منطقة سهل حوران وعلى منطقة برقش

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> منطقة رائعه يا احمد 
> 
> حلوه كتييييييييييييييير  
> 
> يسلمووووووووو 
> 
> شو رأيك نوخذ اعضاء المنتدى على منطقة سهل حوران وعلى منطقة برقش





> رووووعه
> عندي اقتراح ....شو رأيك تآآخد كل اعضاء المنتدى رحلة على مسقط رأسك.....
> يا كبييير يا شيخ....
> يلا شو رأيك





> [align=center]مشكور احمد 
> 
> على ما يبدو انو احنا من نفس المكان 
> 
> اخوك خالد الجنيدي من بلدة سهل حوران
> 
> تحياتي لك[/align]





> شملت والنية اربد
> 
> منطقة كثير حلوة 
> 
> مشكور احمد



مشكوووووووووورين جميعا على المشاركة


وأنا بالنسبة الي ما عندي مشكلة يا مهدي ومعاذ وانا اول واحد مستعد للعزيمة واللي بده بس يحددلي موعد وانا جاهز وبتشرف بوجودكم

وبعدين خالد الجنيدي من وين انت حياك الله

----------


## زهره التوليب

> مشكوووووووووورين جميعا على المشاركة
> 
> 
> وأنا بالنسبة الي ما عندي مشكلة يا مهدي ومعاذ وانا اول واحد مستعد للعزيمة واللي بده بس يحددلي موعد وانا جاهز وبتشرف بوجودكم
> 
> وبعدين خالد الجنيدي من وين انت حياك الله


عنجد منطقه ساحره...سمعت عنها من زمان بس اول مره بشوف هيك شي
يالله شد حيلك بدنا كبه مقليه وكبه مشويه وكبه عالبخار
مش هاي اكلتكو المعروفه بالرمثا!!!! :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> عنجد منطقه ساحره...سمعت عنها من زمان بس اول مره بشوف هيك شي
> يالله شد حيلك بدنا كبه مقليه وكبه مشويه وكبه عالبخار
> مش هاي اكلتكو المعروفه بالرمثا!!!!


خلص يا ستي انتي أول المعازيم

بعدين احنا مش بس مشهوورين بالكبة بأنواعها

كمان مشهورين بالمنسف ( رز مع برغل ) وكمان بالمكمورة وبالشعاشيل او ( الكعاكيل) :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

وشكراااااااااااا كثيييييييييير  لردك الجميل

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> وبعدين خالد الجنيدي من وين انت حياك الله



انا يا اخي من الطره  :Icon31: 

اكيد بتعرفها  :Icon31: 

انا من عشيرة الجنايده :Icon31:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> انا يا اخي من الطره 
> 
> اكيد بتعرفها 
> 
> انا من عشيرة الجنايده


أكيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد الله يحييك من وين ما كنت تكون

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> أكيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد الله يحييك من وين ما كنت تكون


تسلم يا غالي :Icon31:

----------


## The Zain

[align=center]جميل جدا هالمناظر

مشكور يا احمد[/align]

----------


## غير مسجل

في اجمل من الذنبيه في الدنيا 

نضال نواف الرفاعي

----------


## غير مسجل

منطقه حلــــــــــوه كتيـــــــــــــر وانا حاب اتعرف عليها

----------


## نضال الرفاعي

في اجمل من الذنيبه في الدنيا ، ولكن الله يسامح الي كان السبب في ايصالها الى ما موصلت اليه هذه الايام 
ابن الذنيبه
نضال الرفاعي

----------


## غير مسجل

الذنيبه قريه جميله جدا انا من الذنيبه والي بده يجي اهلا وسهلا ابراهيم ابو راجح العفيفي واهلا وسهلا

----------


## غير مسجل

أنا شايف ذنيبة أحلى قرية بالأردن
يمكن لأنها قريتي وأصلي
بس الله يخفي الشر منها ويحمي أهلها
لأنه والله بس أزورها وفي مشاكل 
بتمنى الموت ولا أشوف شباب بلدي بهل عقلية
....................... بنت الزعبي ....................
ومشكور يا أحمد على الصور الحلوة

----------


## محمد العزام

منطقة كثير حلوة 

رايحين نزورها انشاء الله

----------


## غير مسجل

> أنا من ذنيبة وعنجد كثيييييييييييييييير حلوة... المنطقة بنصحكوا تيجوا عليها في الربيع  وخاصة بعد ما فضيت شوي


انا محمد الربايعه ( ذنيبه ) من اجمل الاماكن في اردننا الحبيب وادعو الجميع لزيارتها 
في مضارب الربايعه شيوخ البلده 00000000000

----------


## nour

:Bl (14): صراحة ما في احلى من الاردن

----------


## آلجوري

بعد كل هالغزل عن هالمطقه ...و  يا أحمد الصور مو طالعه عندي .... بدي أشوفهاااا :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## The Gentle Man

انا زرتها
حلوة كثيييييييييييير 
بس احمد كمان مره
الصور مش طالعه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور يا أحمد على الموضوع 

و أرجو منك التعديل على الموضوع لأن الصور مو ظاهره

----------


## lobani

مشكوررررررررررررر

----------


## لقاء

:SnipeR (94): بلدة حميلة جدا فانا احدى فتيات هذه البلدة الرائعة ولم اقم بالتسحيل في الموقع الا بعد قرائتي الموضوع عنها اتمنى من الجميع زيارتها

----------


## لقاء

الصور مش موجوده

----------


## توني ايسى

رائعة جدا جدا الذنيبة هاي ، ويا ما احلاها

----------


## غير مسجل

منطقة بتخوف ورهيبة ولا احلى من هيك منطقة لانه شيوخ الاصل فيها ( الزعبية) الزعبية تستقبل الزوار من مختلف المناطق ((((((((نحن شيوخ البلد اهلا بكم )))))))))

----------


## ليث موفق الزعبي

شو ياابن عمي اعرفتك من اسمك ........هه هههههههه يالله هو انت بزورنا على مسقط رأسك ............ :SnipeR (46):

----------


## امير العشاق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## imad_bdoor

مشكور

----------


## مهند الحراحشه

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## ابو ربيع

شكراااااااااااااااااا

----------


## النايف

[align=center] :36 1 12[1]: 

منطقو حلوة كثير

الله يعطيك العافية[/align]

----------


## محمد يحيى الرفاعي

* والنعم بكل شيوخ الزعبية ان شالله ربنى يقدركم على فعل الخير*

----------

